# Wading boot & Yak advice



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Last night I hit the Scioto and after a rock bass wrapped my line around a piece of rebar I got mad & waded where I shouldn't have to get it. Well I got the stupid 6" fish, but did a face plant right after. Scioto water in my mouth, nose, ears, etc. Yummy.

Anyway, aside from my stupidity, my other problem was my cheap water socks that I bought for white water rafting many years ago. So I will be shopping for a decent pair of wading boots/shoes tonight & tomorrow. Any advice from those experienced in them would be fantastic. I'll be getting some breathable waders too; I learned quite a bit from everyone's opinion on those from another guy's post a few weeks ago.

I'll also be shopping for a yak - wish I could've afforded one when the Swifty was on sale because I liked what you guys were saying about it. I want to see what SOT feels like in comparison before I decide, but I'm open to any & all suggestions. I'd like to stay below $300 for my first one (if not, I'll have to wait and I hate to wait).


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

The Cabelas brand of wading boots are pretty good. The Orvis are even better. Just make sure to get FELT. As long as it has felt you'll have about a 1,000% improvement.
http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0023792830471a.shtml


As far as yaks, Gander has that Mainstream Sound. Pretty cool, interesting boat. Right around $300. Perfect length, cool deck area, space behind the seat for a cooler, plenty of spots for rod holders....
Wouldn't be right for a taller guy though.
http://www.westerncanoekayak.com/mainstream.php
http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=1767


Just saw you said SOT. Probably not going to find a SOT worth buying for under $500, unless you get something used.


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

I had a pair of felt soled cabela's wading boots that I just replaed this year. They were good boots for the money and they lasted for over three years. I replaced them with a pair of korker's. These boots have interchangable soles so you can match the shoe to the terrain you are wading. They have rubber, felt, felt studded, lug and several more styles. One more advantage is that if you wear out a sole you can just replace it without replacing the whole shoe. One negative about the korker's is that the older models had a problem with the soles popping off. This however was fixed with a new design on the newer models. You should definately take a look at them before you decide. I purchased mine at Mad River Outfitters on Bethel for about $100.00. 
Good luck and let us now what you decide on.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This time of the year skip the waders, shorts and old tennis shoes, or a good pair of water shoes, teva makes some awesome pairs, goto Sports Authority they have them on sale, waders are too hot now.

Swifty's and good starter boats(I've come around), a good cheap SOT is the mainstream kingfisher, 12 foot, wide and stable, floats shallower than any boat I know, slow and heavy, but tons of storage, new at dicks for $400 or so. I have had one for 4 years, its a great boat.

Stuck


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I was at Dick's sporting goods tonight. They had a Swifty outside (blue/white) marked down to 269.00. Also, they had the Future Beach Trophy 126 DLX (Green) for 329.00 out front as well. I own both boats and for the price I'd go with the Trophy 126. Reason being is that you have the storage (front/back) and 2 flush mount rod holders in the back behind the seat. So this boat is ready for fishing without any additional costs. The Swifty is also an excellent choice. My wife owns that boat. You can also use the $10 off 25 or more puchase coupon that is posted in the forums. I used one tonight w/ no problem at all. Cut it out crinke it up a little bit. Took mine no questions asked. I've always had good luck/service at that location. There are better boats out there for sure but for the price point I think this is the best deals I've seen. Good luck.

I forgot I had a $20.00 off a 100.00 or more purchase coupon which is better than the one I suggested. You are welcome to it. Just PM me and I'll get it to you somehow. I live about 1 mile from the store so just let me know.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks so much to all. Felt soles is exactly what I wanted to know. I'll be getting those soon. Looks like I may skip the waders today & get the Future Beach Yak. Going to meet up with DC9781 this morning & check it out at Dicks. I'm going to sit in a few but I'm 6'1" so I'm thinking this one will be better for me - also seems to be a $500 yak everywhere else so sounds like a great deal.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I am a Korkers fan. For wet wading add a pair of SmartWool liners and Simms neoprene booties. If you go with a bootie watch out for the seams. That's why I recommend the Simms.

As for yaks, check out the Malibu Mini-X. There's a place near Athens that sells them. 40 lbs and 9'+. I haven't seen it up close, but all the reviews sound good. I did get to try the Freedom Hawk. It is everything it is cracked up to be, but too heavy for me.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

OK well the boots are gonna have to wait since I just spent all my money.

Got the Future Beach Trophy 126 DLX (Green) for $329 (priced wrong, should have been $399, but they honored it), minus 10% for being dinged & scratched. So $296, minus the $20 coupon from DC9781 (Thanks again!) and $10 for applying for a card.

Got the Swifty for my girlfriend for $269 (priced wrong, should have been $299, but they honored it). They had a Potomac 100ES for $199 which I think is a great price and I almost got it, but I hadn't read any reviews, so I stuck with the Swifty.

So now DC9781 & I are twins. The trophy really seems nice except I do like the higher back on the Swifty - I'll just add a stadium seat (good idea again DC9781). I also picked up 2 little $10 anchors & some line.

Headed over to Gander & registered them both & got two decent paddles ($50 & $60) & of course a bunch of tackle while I was there. I met a guy in the parking lot from OGF (small world).

Didn't need to get a rack. As you can see from the pics, one fits in the truck & one on top. Actually the Trophy fits inside with the door closed too, which is great news for during the week!!

I got 2 $5 PFDs from Meijer & plan to simply store them in the hull. Please tell me if you think I'm being stupid there - We'll only be on the Scioto between O'Shay & Griggs or Tangy between Highbanks & Worthington or in little coves at Alum or Hoover.

Thanks again for all the help. I plan to follow up on those boots soon and the waders will be coming this fall.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

jhietter,

Nice meeting you today. I'll call you to go out paddling/fishing sometime. 

Congratulations on your new kayaks. You came out quite well at Dick's sporting goods. A couple of things that I forgot to mention to you that I keep in my boat are a dry bag w/ a change of cloths, camera, dry box, first-aid kit, throw-rope bag, bildge pump and spare set of cheap paddles. Meijer's has the paddles for 7.50. I know that seems like a lot but the safety items are for sure a must have. 

Here are some pics of my setup.


----------



## scottyt (Mar 17, 2009)

another thing i'd recommend for the future beach is to go to lowes and buy a piece of foam pipe insulation and put it around the rim of the cockpit. after a few times out you'll find that the rim can be a bit sharp during exit and entry. you could use a pool noodle too, but the pipe insulation is pre-cut and has an adhesive on the edges, so its perfect for the job.

Scott


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sweet deal on the yaks!! Very, very nice! You're going to love 'em.
A piece of advice on the anchors; take them back. Those claw hook anchors can be a pain in the arse and alos deadly.
As far as anchoring in current, it's a tricky deal in a kayak. If you anchor in too fast of water, and your anchor gets hung, you can get screwed REAL fast in a bad way.
A better practice for moving water is a 3 lb. rubber coated dumbell from Walmart. The theory being if it's not strong enough to hold you, you shouldn't be anchored in that fast of water.
Also, instead of some kind of cleat, try a quick release clam cleat, or roller pinch.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...true&storeNum=2&subdeptNum=332&classNum=12351
If you get hung up in a bad situation, simply lift the rope out and float away from the mess, leaving your anchor behind.

Quick pick of my anchor rig:
Run the rope down the side of the kayak through these type of things:
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...true&storeNum=2&subdeptNum=332&classNum=12351
Then just clip a carbiner on your carry handle on the front end.
You can see the C-Cleat deal near my cockpit.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Scotty - This is what DC told me too, but mine doesn't seem to have sharp edges - maybe I just haven't carried it enough yet. I may just do it anyway.

Anyman - Thank you. I learned the hard way in my inflatable about anchors. I was thinking about doing the following setup, but I like your C-Cleat. Maybe I could implement both - what do you think?
http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyapr06-anchorsystems.htm 
Yesterday my temporary solution was to string the anchor through the handle on the bow, which kept me right in line with the current. It worked pretty well but it was a pain to deploy & retreive, so I definitely need something different and I'm thinking about doing the pulley system. I also really like the way they have the cable tie on the anchor in the first link. So with a strong enough tug, it deploys the anchor's quick release.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Quite honestly, I think it's way too much work, and way too much stuff.
Time has proven to me that simplicity is key.

You want you anchor up front, always in moving water. It faces the boat upstream, the way you want it.

That red line is where my anchor runs. 
Dumbell hanging off the front carbiner, back through the guides, and back to the cockpit. Coil up the line behind the seat.

That anchor system in the video is more for salt water or lakes.
In fact MOST of the stuff you'll read, reviews, tips, etc...are geared towards salt water guys as there's way more of them out there.


Along the lines of simplicity:
-No bilge pump. Instead install a drain plug on one end and keep a small sponge on board.
-I have yet to be on a fishing/kayaking trip when someone broke a paddle. Extras are extra weight an they eat up alot of room. Carry some duct tape and fix it in a pinch.
-Throw bags - Don't need one. This is a whitewater thing, not a calm Ohio stream thing. Let's face it, 95% of Ohio water is less than waist deep, and a Class 2 is a rare sight.
- Helmets and skirts go in the same category as the throw bag. Save 'em for the whitewater.
- Dry bag of extra clothes is GOOD!! This is the single most used extra item carried, by far. Even if you never dump, a dry pair of pants is a nice thing at the end of the day. And you will dump eventually. And so will your unprepared buddy, right Critter?


I'll see if I can't snap a picture of my set up tonight.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Forgot to add, gotta love how incompetent Dick's is with their prices.
I picked up that Carlisle "Magic Fiberglass" paddle the other day and not a one of them had a price on it. No price scan deal, nothing.
I ask the guy to track down a price while I poke around. Now I know it's a $150 paddle. He comes back with a sticker on it for $68. I said thanks and went and paid.
Should have bought at least 2 more...


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Last thing (hat trick reply),
You can easily throw both of those on top of that truck. When you shuttle with someone, you're going to have at least two guys, two kayaks, 4-6 rods, a couple paddles, coolers, tackle, a bunch of gear,....space might get a little tight.

You can toss both on top, and then just run lines around your truck rack and be done.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll add another, get better PFD's, the kind made for paddling, if its comfortable, you;ll wear it.

Second the dry bag and spare clothes, plus I always carry my rain pants and top, regardless of the weather, not fun getting wet.

The less you bring the better, it takes a few trip to get the gear right, don't forget to get good dry boxes for wallet, keys, walmart sells some in fishing tackle for about $6, gander $20.

Stuck


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent info - thanks!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's my set up. You can see how the anchor runs down the side to the front. Ntice the C-Cleat for easy on and off. It literally takes 1-2 seconds to raise or lower.









I put on crabiners to clip down a deck bag for tackle. I also like to keep my rods pointed forward so they don't get caught up in over hanging trees.:









Then I have:
- net/seine/crawdad catcher/fish lander.
- I have my ruler painted on my paddle, which always lays across my lap when fishing. 
-Paddle holders are way over rated. Mine is always handy and I never bust my knuckles on any paddle holders.
- I use tennis racket grip on my paddle for comfort, and also so it doesn't make any noise when I lay it across the cockpit.
- Cooler goes behind the seat
- Anchor line coiled up behind seat.
- Sponge for bailing water.
- I carry a 10 foot dock rope with carbiners for wading with my kayak. Clamp one end to the front and the other around my waist...you never know its back there. I never wade without it.

















Lastly, the rod holders are expensive but SWEET. They are almost infinately adjustable as they have two ball sockets that everything adjust off.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a NICE setup andyman. I have to say that I think on top of the truck will be better. Check out what just happened tonight when I slipped.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Awe.. man alive. that stinks.. Sorry that happened to you. I put a nice dent in my pilot last week when I took my kayak off the top to fast and it slipped from my arms.. boom.. dent..


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice setup Andyman. I plan to use one of those anchors as well. I think my wife thought I was crazy when I bought mine but it beats paying $$$ for something fancy. Haven't used it yet but will be rigging it up soon. Where did you get those rod holders?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Cabelas.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


That blows on the windshield. We stuck one through DaggerDave's rear window last summer on the float from He11.
If you get a rack, consider stacker bars in the middle as opposed to a coupleof J cradles.
J cradles limit you to 2 boats. Stackers will allow you to carry 4-6.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

andyman said:


> Forgot to add, gotta love how incompetent Dick's is with their prices.
> I picked up that Carlisle "Magic Fiberglass" paddle the other day and not a one of them had a price on it. No price scan deal, nothing.
> I ask the guy to track down a price while I poke around. Now I know it's a $150 paddle. He comes back with a sticker on it for $68. I said thanks and went and paid.
> Should have bought at least 2 more...


Hey, I'll give ya $70 for that paddle. I am going to need one at some point.


----------

